
Decoding Zuck's doublespeak - kn8
https://twitter.com/andrestaltz/status/1084947956548149248
======
retSava
He does have a point. Re-reading Zucks post and looking at the questions, I
get the feeling that the questions are just rephrasing talking points of the
goodness of FB (from their perspective). Seems the post is not an earnest
"here's what interests me and I'll focus on this year" but more "this is how I
want you to look at FB, meaning you'll think better of us".

